# MIM Telecaster Thinline $350. Toronto



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Sold. :-(


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

No kidding. It was a good price!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I would've gotten that if it was in Ottawa. That's a great deal.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Yup.


----------

